# Scrambled Eggs?



## Pandora and Luna (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi. I have two ratlings that I feed Oxbow. I know that it doesn't have enough protein for young rats. I was wondering if I could give them a little bit of scrambled eggs. I make them in my microwave all the time for breakfast so, it wouldn't be too hard for me to add this to their care. But, what I'm wondering is if they can have some milk in the eggs? That's the only way I learned to do it so... Thanks all.


----------



## Cori (Jan 22, 2014)

You can give them a little scrambled eggs no butter/salt/pepper! My boys love hard boiled.


----------



## Kipcrash (Dec 30, 2014)

Yep! ;D You can give 'em just a wee bit of scrambled eggs. It's one of my girls' favorite foods! Just make sure they're cooked all the way through and avoid salt, pepper, etc. until after they've had their pieces.


----------



## NaughtyFaerie (Jun 15, 2015)

I think what OP is asking is not if they can have scrambled eggs but if it's okay to use MILK to MAKE the scrambled eggs...which is something I would kind of like to know as well..


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

We give rats cheese and yoghurt, and they pretty much eat everything we do, so I wouldn't hesitate to give them a small amount of milk in scrambled eggs.


----------



## xoxofreak5000 (Jun 26, 2013)

From what I understand rats are lactose intolerant, but in my own experience small amounts of dairy won't lead to anything apart from the possibility of some runny poops. Scrambled eggs are a great idea for getting some protein in your rat's diet! They're also a very good choice for elderly rats who are beginning to lose their ability to chew. I use soy milk for everything because it has more protein and the vanilla version is delicious in tea and smoothies (and yes, even some sweet scrambled eggs), so if you're really worried about dairy you could try soy milk or some other non-dairy milk.


----------

